# Lincoln



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*a few more*

a few more...


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I really like his markings. He looks so sweet.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG he is so beautiful, he almost looks like my boy. 
I found some parti poodles for sale in my area and I am considering getting another parti instead of a black. I just think they are so stunning.


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

I totally LOVE partis and your pup is adorable! Thank you for sharing the pictures!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

he is lovely i have a parti min called todd


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Omg his speckled feet are too cute!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

What a handsome boy! Love the one with the stick in his mouth


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I love his speckled feet too. He's adorable!

Question for all of you parti poodle people...do you get the "That's a poodle? I've never seen one that color" response when you answer the question, "what kind of dog is that?" I get that with Teddy, and he's just a plain ole apricot. LOL


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

I love partis - he's adorable!!


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

*beautiful*

He really is beautiful, i would love to have a party poodle.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

What a handsome fellow! You got some great pictures of him.


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*Yes!!*

Yes, I get that all the time. People always tell me they have never seen a poodle this color. Someone even asked me if I dyed his spots- hehe!! And people always ask me what type of dog he is..... Anyway, thanks for the nice compliments. I think he is handsome too!


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*interesting*



poodlelover said:


> OMG he is so beautiful, he almost looks like my boy.
> I found some parti poodles for sale in my area and I am considering getting another parti instead of a black. I just think they are so stunning.


yes...ours have very similar markings.... down the same front leg and everything!!!


----------

